# Please Critique My Riding



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Below are pictures of me riding my borrowed 6yr old Quarter Horse mare, Dixie. 

Here's a little back story:
I grew up riding western and only started riding in an English saddle last summer. English was my favorite when I was younger though so I would try to copy the form while riding in a western saddle. 
I have never had any schooling in English so all I know has been learned from reading books, watching videos, going to clinics, and just doing what felt natural. 

I'm sure I can improve in a lot of ways but since everyone that I ride with only rides western, I have nobody to show me what I'm doing wrong. 

So, what do you guys think? What can I improve on? What should I do differently? I know it's kind of hard to tell from pictures but I don't have any videos of me riding (yet).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi there. It must be very hard to try and learn solely from reading and watching videos. I would be really fun for you to take some lessons. I think you'd learn in one lesson twice what you can learn in a week of watching videos.

Ok, so for the critique. Your legs are much too far foward, in a chair seat. The stirrup is too long. you need to shorten the stirrup one or maybe even two nothches. yeah, two. get your feet back under you, not if front. If you horse were to magically disappear from under you , you want to be positioned such that you will land softly on your own two feet. here you would land on your tailbone!

This kind of position makes it hard for you to be in motion with your horse as it posts. you will always be "behind" the motion and will end up pulling on the reins to keep your balance.

try riding this little horse around a small arena or paddock with almost no rein (ride on the buckle) at a walk at first. get yourself lined up and try to rise up and down and have no help with the reins. just your real balance. you will need those feet under you, not out in front.

Your horse is throwing up its' head and hollwoing out its back due to your way of posting might be bringing you down too hard on his back. Or, it could be the saddle fit is not good , or a combo of both.

can you post pics of the saddle on the horse where you normally put it, no pad? side , angled, and front /back views.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

good for you for looking to learn! 

one of the first things i notice in the pictures is that you are in a bit of a chair seat and your feet are quite far into the stirrup (instead of having the stirrup bar along the ball of your foot from the inside ball to the pinky toe on the outside - if that makes sense). shortening your stirrups a bit may help with this as well. bring your heel back underneath you some so that you have a better base of support. 

i think this is a good place to start. i know for myself it's easier to work on one thing at a time instead of twenty billion things at once. once your leg/seat is more stable other things will fall into place - like the contact with your horses mouth, etc.

what has this horse had training wise?


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

> One of the first things I notice in the pictures is that you are in a bit of a chair seat and your feet are quite far into the stirrup


Yes, now that you guys have both mentioned this, I think it's because of my stirrups being too low. I start out with my feet being in the correct position in the stirrup but I find that they slip forward as I ride and I have to keep repositioning them. 

As far as her training, the lady who owns her just got her sometime in the spring of 2011 and she didn't do much with her. She had a young trainer come out and ride her a couple of times and then when summer came, I started riding her.
She was supposed to be my friend's new barrel horse and I was riding her through the summer (my friend prefers to let me deal with the young, lively horses.), but my friend got a new barrel horse so she's mine to ride for the summer again. 
So all of that to say, I don't really know what training she had before she came to my friend's barn. 
She has a LOT of fire and energy...sometimes I can't remember if I'm riding a QH or an Arabian. lol She's also very herd bound (which I have been working on with her) which, all of that, is the reason why I have her on such a tight rein. Plus, this was only the 3rd ride I've had on her this spring so we're still working through spring jitters.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi there! I get the "teaching yourself" concept. If you can afford a couple of lessons a month (more is better but I am trying to go cheap here), you would have someone that can help you immediately with your position and can remind you where to put your legs, etc. Hands on is the way to go. I watch videos, read, read, read and also take lessons with a fabulous trainer. The lessons give me a chance to get feedback on what I have learned and I also get new ideas and can "feel" when it is wrong and when it is right because she tells me immediately if the movement is good or bad. 

In addition to the things listed by the others, I see you leaning forward a lot. Try to get your heel, hip, shoulder and ear in a line. It helps to balance you. It is hard to do at first and feels uncomfortable, but once you get the hang of it, it comes naturally and really helps. Most of the time you are looking where you are going which is GREAT!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your foot would go too deep into the stirrup if you are pushing forward too much., I can imagein it's hard to make any changes if the horse is being firey and upset and flinging itself around.

Maybe ride her good and hard in your western saddle first to tire her out a bit. 
Also, am really curious about that saddle fit.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

DressageDreamer said:


> Hi there! I get the "teaching yourself" concept. If you can afford a couple of lessons a month (more is better but I am trying to go cheap here), you would have someone that can help you immediately with your position and can remind you where to put your legs, etc. Hands on is the way to go. I watch videos, read, read, read and also take lessons with a fabulous trainer. The lessons give me a chance to get feedback on what I have learned and I also get new ideas and can "feel" when it is wrong and when it is right because she tells me immediately if the movement is good or bad.
> 
> In addition to the things listed by the others, I see you leaning forward a lot. Try to get your heel, hip, shoulder and ear in a line. It helps to balance you. It is hard to do at first and feels uncomfortable, but once you get the hang of it, it comes naturally and really helps. Most of the time you are looking where you are going which is GREAT!


very well said! the leaning forward thing can be a part of having a chair seat. once your legs go forward, in order for you to go up in a posting action, you have to lean forward to counter balance the forward legs, it's simple physics.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

> Your horse is throwing up its' head and hollwoing out its back due to your way of posting might be bringing you down too hard on his back.


Maybe I'm not reading correctly but I don't think I'm posting in any of these pictures...unless we both have a different definition of posting. I'm not trying to post at a canter, I'm trying to copy the form of someone hand galloping in a 2 point position...I'm just doing a really crappy job of it. lol


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

ArabianChic said:


> Maybe I'm not reading correctly but I don't think I'm posting in any of these pictures...unless we both have a different definition of posting. I'm not trying to post at a canter, I'm trying to copy the form of someone hand galloping in a 2 point position...I'm just doing a really crappy job of it. lol


Need to shorten your irons for 2 point. You crack me up :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ArabianChic said:


> Maybe I'm not reading correctly but I don't think I'm posting in any of these pictures...unless we both have a different definition of posting. I'm not trying to post at a canter, I'm trying to copy the form of someone hand galloping in a 2 point position...I'm just doing a really crappy job of it. lol


 
\my bad. you arent' in a trot in any of those. sorry. I was looking so much at you not paying attention to horse.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

See the length of the irons? 
Two-Point Position


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Also, am really curious about that saddle fit.


this part is really important for both you and the horse. if you can get pictures like tinyliny suggested we can try and "help" there too.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

> Need to shorten your irons for 2 point. You crack me up


Yeah, I realize that now...  Believe me, I'm cracking up at myself now since I posted this thread. I actually thought I knew something! lol Very humbling, it is and I see that I have lots of work ahead of me this summer. 
I'm so thankful for your guys' help! :hug:



> \my bad. you arent' in a trot in any of those. sorry. I was looking so much at you not paying attention to horse.


Oh that's ok! I was just confused for a second...
haha My riding is so bad, you couldn't even notice what gait the horse was in! XD JK


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The best money you will ever spend on your equestrian pursuits & enjoyment will be lessons. We all get really good at doing the wrong thing. Once you have proper instruction & coaching, you will be amazed how much easier & enjoyable riding will be. By the way, it won't take much, you got the desire!


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

> Also, am really curious about that saddle fit.


I will get some pics when I ride this Friday. I'm pretty sure it's just Dixie's fire and energy+"I-want-to-get-back-to-the-pasture"+ my crappy riding that makes her throw her head and hollow her back but I'm going to check anyways. She does the same thing in a western saddle that I know fits her.


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Imagine a tree. Your body from the saddle up is the tree and your legs are the roots into the ground! This imaginative exercise from Sally Swifts book 'Centred Riding' this will get your legs under you for a start. I gave this advice to my eight yo granddaughter yesterday when she was riding, and what a difference it made!

This book or this training is beneficial to any rider.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

CarmenL said:


> Imagine a tree. Your body from the saddle up is the tree and your legs are the roots into the ground! This imaginative exercise from Sally Swifts book 'Centred Riding' this will get your legs under you for a start. I gave this advice to my eight yo granddaughter yesterday when she was riding, and what a difference it made!
> 
> This book or this training is beneficial to any rider.


I have this book! It does give you some good visuals for learning. I think she also has it in video form.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just got to this thread, and I think your horse may just be learning as you are since I didn't see any indication of the horse "giving" in any of these.

And that's alright! But I really stress lessons.. you seem so teachable and you'd soak it all up so fast! I love your humble firey "let's do this" attitude. 

There's potential there, I'm a beginner myself.. but I know with the right direction you'd do wonderfully


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

If you can get lessons, get them. I've been riding western for ages and decided I wanted to learn English. I had no opportunity for lessons whatsoever, so I got videos and posted them here. I reaaaaally wish I could have taken a couple lessons, so if you can, go for it. 

You look no worse than I did the first time I was in an English saddle and I had been riding 8 years prior, so you aren't doing too bad!

Just pull those stirrups up a couple holes and keep that leg under you. 

Please keep posting here, I really want to see you progress, and I know you will!


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

> If you can get lessons, get them. I've been riding western for ages and decided I wanted to learn English. I had no opportunity for lessons whatsoever, so I got videos and posted them here. I reaaaaally wish I could have taken a couple lessons, so if you can, go for it.
> 
> You look no worse than I did the first time I was in an English saddle and I had been riding 8 years prior, so you aren't doing too bad!
> 
> ...


I'm going to see if my mom will let me take a couple of lessons this summer. I might have the opportunity to work at a barn this summer that gives lessons as well so maybe I'll be able to learn something by just being there and watching other people ride. 

I'm definitely going to keep posting here! As long as it doesn't rain, I'm going to ride tomorrow and I'll see if I can't drag my friend with me so she can video tape it.  I know it will be easier to tell what I need to work on with a video rather than pics. 

​


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Many barns/trainers let you work for your lessons. That might be a good option for you


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Alrighty, sorry about the delay! 
The ride went pretty well last Friday. I took my stirrups up two notches and I could tell a difference in my balance. I could feel my feet trying to get ahead of me once and a while but I know that's going to take some training to break the habit. 

Here are a couple of pics that my friend took of me and Dixie just standing still. I had her take video too and I think she got so wrapped up in taking video that she forgot to take some shots of us moving. lol I have to ask the lady who owns the farm if it's alright to put the videos up before I upload those.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

In the second picture, I feel like I'm sitting too far back in the saddle...what do you guys think?

ETA: I realize now that I don't sit up straight enough, I tend to tuck my butt underneath me which gives me a slight slouch in my back...


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

In these two standing pictures, your form looks MUCH better...your heel is very slightly forward...but not nearly as forward as it was before. Now to keep it that way when the horse is moving will be the trick  It's not easy, but with some practice you'll get it! Sometimes to help myself get the feel I'll stand straight up in my stirrups over the horse while she is not moving and then sit back down, kind of gets your body settled into the saddle...


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi there! As the others said, you need to shorten your stirrups a good 4 holes or more. Honestly you really won't benefit By trying to learn on your own with a green horse, you should really invest in some lessons to build yourself a good foundation so you can teach your horse! 

Do you know how to post on the right diagonal ? Once you start doing that do some posting with no stirrups, it will strengthen your seat and train you to sit in the correct position because posting without the stirrups forces you to find your place of balance and your feet will fall in the correct spot. Hands need to be positioned with thumbs on top and make sure to keep your legs solidly on the horses sides with any weight in your legs must go to the heels (heels down)

You need to shorten your reins and get them off the horses mane and sit tall with shoulders back, and don't do two point with this horse, because she has little training she dosnt understand the concept of it so it just makes her speed up. At the canter you need to put your weight in your heels sit deep/heavy in your seat and allow your hands to move with her motion, don't constrict her.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Question: Was your horse chomp-chomping away at the bit and pulling down or..??

As for your form, much better, you were sitting back a smidge which would make sense with what you said about your feet tried to come forwards. Scootch up about a 1 finger or two's worth toward the front of the saddle, take your feet out of the stirrups and bring your knees together at the top of your saddle (maybe have your friend hold your horse for you) stretch up and then drop your legs down. That should put you in a slightly better position.

Did anything feel sore after you rode?


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

> "Question: Was your horse chomp-chomping away at the bit and pulling down or..??"


Yes, she was. That's why my hands aren't in the right position.  



> Did anything feel sore after you rode?


Nope!  I was expecting to be sore in my knees and ankles but I felt like I normally do after I ride. 


Unfortunately I'm not going to be riding this horse anymore.  She was sold to a new home. So now, I'm eventually going to be riding my own horse (FINALLY) as long as my trainer friend can help me get him trained this summer. I'm riding him a little right now but just in the round pen as he's still very green broke. 
I'm also going to see about working at a local barn in trade for some lessons this summer. I know they will be a lot more useful than YouTube videos.  The last time I even had lessons was like 8 years ago and I can't even remember what they were for. lol 

So, in the mean time, while my horse is being trained, I'll probably be riding an older, quiet horse so I can concentrate on fixing my form. 


_Side note:_ I just thought of something...I mainly ride bareback (except with Dixie) and I think that may be partly to blame for my bad form; I put my stirrups where they felt comfortable for me while riding bareback which resulted in them being so long. I usually have loose reins and I hold onto the horse's mane while cantering which resulted in my hands going onto Dixie's mane when riding in a saddle. I'm a creature of habit, I guess. I need to establish a line between riding bareback and in a saddle so I don't ride in a saddle as if I were bareback since the form is different (if that makes sense...). I don't know, I'm just brainstorming here...trying to figure out every possible way to fix my bad riding habits!  

Thanks again, guys, for your help and kind words! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ArabianChic said:


> "Question: Was your horse chomp-chomping away at the bit and pulling down or..??" Yes, she was. That's why my hands aren't in the right position.


No it wasn't about your hands, just seeing if she was trying to steal your reins or avoid pressure. Horses sometimes do that when they're being pushed into contact too fast or if they need more leg and less hand, etc.

You'll learn this once you start going!

Any chance for English riding lessons in your future?

Also it's totally okay, bareback riding is the best kind of riding, though when it comes to riding in a half seat, shorter stirrups are a must so you can get off of the horse's back and be in a position to jump over fences (not my forte.)

Keep us all updated!

And great about nothing being sore, it means you are ready for shorter stirrups and your legs are nice and loose and you weren't bracing. These are all great things!!


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

Classic Goldrush ~~Jumping 6ft+ Bareback~~ No Bridle - YouTube
really like this no need for saddle or bridle


----------

